

App Store Lessons: the game changer rejection - sreitshamer
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/06/12/app-store-lessons-the-game-changer-rejection/

======
TrevorJ
As frustrating as this is, I don't see any real reason for Apple to change
it's stance (other than fairness). People will complain yes, but enough devs
will keep submitting apps so Apple has little reason to start paying them more
respect. Until developers stop submitting apps wholesale, I doubt much will
change.

The REAL buggaboo though, is that this is going to have the opposite effect
that Apple wants. Instead of getting more high-quality submissions, they will
start to get more stuff that can be devved in a small amount of time. The risk
of getting rejected is just too great to justify putting a huge amount of time
into one app.

